# Caira's pups at 2 days old



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, close enough to 2 days, LOL.

I have to say - one of the best things a breeder can see is fat babies and a happy/content looking mom. Here are Caira's puppies (two little girls) 

(parents are Ch. Midis Queen of the Nile and Ch. Rijes Special Sugar Cain) 


[attachment=44226:IMG_1453.jpg]
And as you can see here, we have fat babies and a happy mom. 

[attachment=44227:IMG_1454.jpg]
More with the happy

[attachment=44228:IMG_1455.jpg]
sensing a theme going on here?

[attachment=44230:IMG_1459.jpg]
Little girl #1 was born with a lot of facial swelling due to the difficult delivery, I am happy to say it's resolving! She was a little bit, erm, different looking.

[attachment=44231:IMG_1471.jpg]
And here we have Lois annoying Lucy and her mom (Lucy is asking me to put Lois away)

Lois is out of Midis Ritzy Cadilllac Style (Caddy) and Ch. Malt Angel's Rejoice and Be Glad (not sure if I shared that or not!)

I promise I won't post any more pics for a few days!! :brownbag:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh come on now, you could post a pic every hour and some of us would be thrilled. :innocent:

I am in puppy love. I can't wait to see Lois when these gals get old enough to play with her. You have such a beautiful household. Doesn't get much dreamier than that. :cloud9:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You better post pics, Stacy!! I love seeing that happy faced Caira. And her babes look so kissable. :smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The babies are just darling and Caira looks like a happy and contended Mother. They spoon each other and it is so sweet!!!! Is little Lois behaving herself? She is such a cutie!!!! Thanks for the pictures~~~~~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what no more pics for awhile???/ :w00t: nooooooooo I have to see them everyday :yes: :heart: Caira looks so content, I just wanna give those fat girls kisses :smootch:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Stacy, they are so precious! I'm so happy for you and little Lois is such a little cutie too! I bet your house is never quiet. What fun! If you posted pictures every day, it would never be enough! Watching the girls progress is heavenly.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah!!! Pictures!!!! I have been waiting all day for some pics of the new little ones and Mom, but with a bonus all the Aunties and Lois!

How cute is that! And they call it puppy love............please, please, please we love daily updates and pictures from the Adventures of the Bellarata Beauties and Boy!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OHhhh, I LOVE the pictures!!!! Please post more of the puppies and mom. They make me teary-eyed, but in a good way!!

This is just soooo sweet, I love how it looks like Caira is smiling....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY STARS they a FATTY PATTIES _ love them!! :wub: :wub: 

I want to come and steal Lois toooo!! :wub: 

i was looking at puppies the other day..


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I am calling for a webcam!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

We all love these pictures and the updates!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o wow they r half sisters to Paxton! they have the same dad


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, you could never post too many pictures! They are SO precious! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Caira is so beautiful! I love how she's smiling!! :wub: 

And those fatties are just precious. I just want to poke

their bellies (softly) with my finger. 

OMG, you must seriously be in Malt heaven!! LOL!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww look at those bellies! Nothing wrong with their appitites Lol!

They are so precious. I'm so glad they are doing so well!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm SOOOO thrilled to see everyone is healthy and smiling! What a happy (and tired) mom! And those adorable white BALLS...they are so fat and cute!

Let me know when you get overwhelmed with GIRLS running around, I'd be happy to take one off your hands... lol


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh I do love fat puppy and happy mommy pictures, please share more!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Caira looks sooo happy. And the pups look sooo healthy :wub: 

What precious pics. I can't believe it ~ :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics, Stacy - Love the chubby puppies :wub: :wub: and the happy :biggrin: mom!! Please keep posting!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh....... :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Do you think motherhood will calm crazy Caira down?

Heaven help you in a couple of months if those puppies take after their mom!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey!

We can't get enough of them..............

don't worry about boring us!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Nov 25 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677607


> Oh come on now, you could post a pic every hour and some of us would be thrilled. :innocent:
> 
> I am in puppy love. I can't wait to see Lois when these gals get old enough to play with her. You have such a beautiful household. Doesn't get much dreamier than that. :cloud9:[/B]


OMG it will be insane here if Lois is here to play with these puppies! And poor Chowder. :smheat: 


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 25 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677609


> You better post pics, Stacy!! I love seeing that happy faced Caira. And her babes look so kissable. :smootch:[/B]


Caira doesn't want me (or anyone) near her babies so they haven't been kissed much yet! My hubby got home from work and had this shocked look on his face because he bent down to look in the xpen to see the pups and Caira growled on him. We didn't know she was capable of growling, LOL! So she is being left a lone except for potty breaks. She's such a good mommy!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 25 2008, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677613


> The babies are just darling and Caira looks like a happy and contended Mother. They spoon each other and it is so sweet!!!! Is little Lois behaving herself? She is such a cutie!!!! Thanks for the pictures~~~~~[/B]


Is Lois behaving herself? Erm... sort of <strike>not in this life time</strike> She has a larger than life personality, that is for darn sure!!
Here she is stealing my son's flip flop.
[attachment=44232:IMG_1470.jpg]

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 25 2008, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677615


> what no more pics for awhile???/ :w00t: nooooooooo I have to see them everyday :yes: :heart: Caira looks so content, I just wanna give those fat girls kisses :smootch:[/B]


aww thank you! I always feel bad when i don't respond to all the (wonderful) comments and just keep posting more pics! But if you want them, I'll post about them, LOL! 

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 25 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677618


> Stacy, they are so precious! I'm so happy for you and little Lois is such a little cutie too! I bet your house is never quiet. What fun! If you posted pictures every day, it would never be enough! Watching the girls progress is heavenly.[/B]


You're too sweet! Thank you!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Caira looks precious Stacy :wub: She reminds me so much of Madi. Oh those puppies look so sweet! Woohoo on two girls


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The babies are precious, :wub: I love seeing how they change & grow, so please do keep posting pics often.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Nov 25 2008, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677620


> Yeah!!! Pictures!!!! I have been waiting all day for some pics of the new little ones and Mom, but with a bonus all the Aunties and Lois!
> 
> How cute is that! And they call it puppy love............please, please, please we love daily updates and pictures from the Adventures of the Bellarata Beauties and Boy!!![/B]


You're too funny!! I didn't get many good pics today but I'm telling you, my heart melts when I see how happy Caira looks. Caddy still looks very worried when she hears the babies squealing (Caira is in an xpen in my bedroom) it's very sweet!

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 25 2008, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677623


> OHhhh, I LOVE the pictures!!!! Please post more of the puppies and mom. They make me teary-eyed, but in a good way!!
> 
> This is just soooo sweet, I love how it looks like Caira is smiling....
> 
> ...


She is smiling! She's so content. :wub: I just love this girl!

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Nov 25 2008, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677624


> OH MY STARS they a FATTY PATTIES _ love them!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> I want to come and steal Lois toooo!! :wub:
> 
> i was looking at puppies the other day..[/B]


What? What puppies were you looking at, huh? Huh? any news to report?

These pups are gaining weight very nicely. Just weighed them and Puppy #1 was 6 oz at birth and is now 7.2 oz and #2 was 5 oz and is now 6.4oz. I think it's safe to say that Caira is keeping them well fed!
QUOTE (joyomom @ Nov 25 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677627


> I am calling for a webcam!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> We all love these pictures and the updates!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Ok, I'd be seriously going even further of the deep end if I set up a webcam!

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 25 2008, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677629


> o wow they r half sisters to Paxton! they have the same dad [/B]


OH! That's is so awesome! i didn't know Cain was paxton's daddy! He's a pretty boy and i can't wait to see how these girls turn out. He's produced some beautiful puppies and I'm lucky to have his pups here!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

no. ... but i'm always looking. a tad sad over Tasha's death and looking at puppies and hold Atticus helped. Tonia has a stud - part of his name is .. Aviation Chills and Thrills - and ken is a pilot so I was teasing him we needed a puppy from him - so we could name him Aviator. But a puppy isn't in my immediate future. sigh... At this point if i got another pup - it would have to be a show pup.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

They are just simply gorgeous little pups!!! So glad all is well with the pack...........Lois is a cutie pie too!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pups are so cute and what a happy mom Caira is. You have to post more pictures so we can watch them grow up. All of your dogs are beautiful and I can't wait to see these babies as they get grow.


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Web Cam! Web Cam! Web Cam! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 


They are sooooo beautiful!!!!!!! :tender:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh! What little dolls they ALL are! 

Cyndi


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Love your plump dumplings! :wub2: And seeing Caira smile and look so happy is such a treat. I agree with the suggestions for the webcam! :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Caira looks so happy! She is a happy girl and what a good and proud mom! :wub2:

Lois looks like she is keeping things lively at your house


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: i LOOOOOOOVE the little tubby-babies!!! :wub: i still want the one on the right. LOL LOVE that round round belly!!! 

ann marie and the "HEY. MY belly is PLENTY round and you have ME on a FAT GIRL DIET!" buttercup, who is an entirely different case


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

You are so lucky to have so many beautiful babies. Lois is ADORABLE! and Caira and the puppies look great. You must be in puppy heaven. I'm so glad the girls are doing well, and we all know you are an excellent mommy to those babies also!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just realized that rijes maltese is here in the Sacramento area! How on earth I managed not to find them during my search, I'll never know. They have some really beautiful fluffs!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: Thank you for taking the time to post more pictures, Stacy. You wouldn't believe how much joy it gives us all to share
in the sight of those beautiful little babies and their proud mama.
And don't even try to answer individual comments-save your time for taking more pictures! lol


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats! All your girls are beautiful and of course Mr Chowder too! Cupcake's dad is Rijies Sugar Cain and I adore her so much she is a perfect gal with such a pretty face. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Aww so cute! I'm so happy for you all


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG look at Cahrazzzyyy Girl Caira - smiling away and so proud of herself, what a difference a year makes Stacey - she was just a bratty little show girl and look at now.

Those are some fuller figured newborns there - they are adorable - can't wait to see the outcome of what the line will produce. How exciting ...

And as for Miss Lois - she looks like she's the perpetual busy person in the house - love the tongue sticking out in one pic ..

You've got a full house there girl !!! :smheat:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Caira's sweet little face...she is such a pretty girl, and those puppies are gorgeous...and you better post more pictures sooner than a few days.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Stacy, more more more. Caira looks like the proudest Mommy. It is the most amazing site, to see the Mommy with her babies, and most of us never get to see this state, I know I don't.....so please....keep posting pics!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: lovely :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww I love seeing the tiny babies as they grow... :wub: ....I'm so glad they're both healthy and chubby, LOL.

Now I understand the birth weight differences, Angel was 2 oz at birth.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

No more pictures for a few more days?? What are you kidding?? Kee em coming!!!!!

Caira has that "mommy glow." What a happy new mommy she is....and her precious, chubby babies are little angels!!

Lois....oh, that lil fiesty girl just cracks me up...I grin from ear to ear when I see her! :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Caira looks so happy and contented and the pups are so sweet. As for to many pictures ,you can never post toomany pictures of the happy little family!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy, you are soooooooooooooooo right. Fat, healthy babies and a great Mom -- that what all breeders ask for. :biggrin: 

The babies are so cute. I just love watching them evolve. Keep the pics coming. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Caira looks so happy and what adorable little babies :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, they are so precious!! And Caira looks so happy :cloud9:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: Adorable chubby babies! You couldn't post too many pics Stacy, don't you know that?!! I've been too busy to be on the computer, but have to check on your kids. That little Lois is a real pistol! Not spoiled or anything is she? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just can't stop going back and looking at the pictures. Those little chubby girls remind me of lightbulbs with their shapes and it just makes me laugh. They are so darn cute!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe keep posting pics they are so cute --congrats on the new babies


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

MAGNIFICENT :wub: , what chubby bundles of joy . Sarah


----------



## norcalgal (Sep 16, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!!! More pictres please.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...... the puppies are beautiful and look at the proud momma. :wub:


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! They are beautiful little girls.. :Sooo cute:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh-ehm-gee! :w00t: look at those beautiful babies!! :wub: i need more pics of lois too. tooooo cute!! :wub:


----------



## Big Sky Country (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes Lois is a dolly.. I love her first tubby.. :back2topic: More pictures of the babies!! :Sooo cute: 




[attachment=44446:sleeping_angel.JPG]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How precious!!!! :tender: I can't wait to watch these two special girls grow up!!!! :heart:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Those puppies are sooooooooooo sweet!!! :cloud9:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I adore the way Caira smiles!! She has a priceless Mother look to her. And I am very thankful that the problem with birthing was overcome.

STACY, you can't hold out on us, you know we LOVE seeing photos of your doggies... more, MORE please!  The photos you shared here are just ADORABLE!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Can we see some updated pics of the pups?

Jax is bugging me to see his BFF's babies!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2008, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687434


> Can we see some updated pics of the pups?
> 
> Jax is bugging me to see his BFF's babies! [/B]



Yes! More pictures please.


----------

